# Built in format utility -- Comes with all Windows OS versions



## Guest (Jul 24, 2003)

If you want to format a drive, just goto the command prompt and type format x: /q, where x is is the drive you wish to format. Format: to remove all data from completely.:up: :up: :up:


----------



## websurfer (Jun 24, 2002)

You can't format the entire drive that the OS is on unless you type that in DOS. You can also right click a drive and press format


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2003)

True


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2003)

The attatchment is an example...


----------



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

Hi Websurfer and HexStar! First, thank you for the information. It will be quite useful. Second, how would I go about--what is the command--to format the entire drive? If I don't format the entire drive, then does windows remain while all the other programs go?


----------



## websurfer (Jun 24, 2002)

No, it will not let you format the Windows drive unless you are in DOS, not command promt.

The command is
format (drive): (put /s if you are formatting a drive with an OS on it.) no space, it put a  so i had to add one there is a space after format)
example to format Windows drive:
format c:/s

THIS COMMAND WILL FORMAT YOUR ENTIRE HARDDRIVE IF TYPED IN DOS, DO NOT USE IT UNLESS YOU KNOW WHAT YOU ARE DOING!!!

To get into DOS: Boot up with a startup disk.


----------



## websurfer (Jun 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HexStar:_
> *The attatchment is an example... *


That is in command promt, you can't format the windows drive while you are in it


----------



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

Hmmmm. Command prompt, then, isn't DOS--but rather another windows program. Right?


----------



## websurfer (Jun 24, 2002)

No, DOS is a complete OS. But, it's not very big at all. It was actually the forst PC OS. Command Promt is another program in Windows


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2003)

Yep. Command Prompt is like a window into DOS, although it's full power CANNOT be harnessed unless you are not running Windows while in DOS.


----------



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

Thank you. That's another nice lesson. Okay, gradually Im beginning to make out the trees. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2003)

Sure thing!


----------

